# "ZiwiPeak" Dog food ??



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the first I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't get that link to work. I remember looking into it when I was using the Honest Kitchen and I thought it was even more expensive than THK if I remember right. Think I'll google and see what I find. BTW, where are you located? I don't think you can even get it here locally ( or at least that was the case 6-8 months ago).


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't find it to be a balanced diet and I don't like the sweet smell it has. My dog get it as a treat (sometimes for training) they really really like it. I would never feed it as food though. Be careful with it as the fat content is almost gross at a whopping 26%.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I know a few trainers who use it as training treats. -S


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Ash said:


> I don't find it to be a balanced diet and I don't like the sweet smell it has. My dog get it as a treat (sometimes for training) they really really like it. I would never feed it as food though. Be careful with it as the fat content is almost gross at a whopping 26%.


I didn't read the label closely but 26% fat is crazy. One thing the sales person said that made me weary was "some people think that the dogs need some veggies or fruits so they don't like this food because it's just meat and they think it's unbalanced". The sweet smell you mention is concerning too. 

I looked all over their website and I have a brochure and there is no full ingredient listing or analysis anywhere. This too is concerning. 

I think we'll just stick with our Orijen and some home cooked meals.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I can't get that link to work. I remember looking into it when I was using the Honest Kitchen and I thought it was even more expensive than THK if I remember right. Think I'll google and see what I find. BTW, where are you located? I don't think you can even get it here locally ( or at least that was the case 6-8 months ago).


I'm in Ontario Canada. I think you might be right about it being more expensive than Honest Kitchen. They told me a large bag would be $120 CDN. By looking at the feeding amounts in the brochure they gave me, this $120 bag of food would feed Pippa for 8 - 10 days. (she currently eats 2 cups a day of Orijen) I'm no millionaire so if this comes into our home it will be for treats only!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I looked all over their website and I have a brochure and there is no full ingredient listing or analysis anywhere. This too is concerning.
> .


I'll type it ALL out for you LOLLOL. 

INGREDIENTS - VENISON - MEAT (MIN. 65%), LIVER, TRIPE, HEART AND KIDNEY (MIN. 19.5%), CHICORY SYRUP, GREEN-LIPPED AND BLUE MESSEL (MIN. 4%) HOKI FISH OIL, LECITHIN, KELP, VITAMINS AND MINERAL (who knows what that means?), PARLSEY. NATURALLY PERSERVED WITH TOCOPHEROLS. ADDITIVES: VIT D3 592 IU/KG, VIT E 7.4 MG/KG, COPPER 9.8 MG/KG.

Protein - 28% - min
Fat - 26% - min 
Fibre - 1.5% - max
Moisture - 15% - max
Ash - 12% - max

There ya go. I would stick with the Orijen and if you felt like a change was needed theres EVO, NOW, Horizon GF. Sometimes mine need a switch up.


----------

